# Big Sand Wash



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Spent a short time at Big Sandwash to-day, Fishing, believe it or not, at 2:30 was fast and furious. Fish were at all elevations....the bottom, 3' up from the bottom, the middle and the larger ones seemed to hang out just below the surface. Ice may be close to 12" with 3 to 5" of snow on top. No slush. 
Temp was 11 degrees with slight breeze and slightly overcast. A beautiful day !!! Hitting meal worms, crawlers with an orange jig for attraction. 
The largest would be close to 18" with the smallest at about 12". Nice, plumb healthy fish. We did see larger fish on the finder but these ones 'took the bait'. 

















I'll catch you sometime soon sharpshooter25, we were just traveling through...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job .45! nice color too..

Anyone else on the ice?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nice job .45! nice color too..
> 
> Anyone else on the ice?


Thanks sawsman......

We had the whole country to ourselves, didn't see any body else fishing but us...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So how is it since they repaired the dam? Are those cool beaches by the inlet covered up with water now a days?

Great fish by the way.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WTG on the Slimers .45 see get'n out onto the hard deck is fun now isn't it. :mrgreen: 

Them fishes have great color and are plumb fin critters. Nice...glad you got out and enjoyed and livin the good/great life of the Utah outdoors hard deck. Can't get any better than that. OBTW how is the new electric Strikemaster Auger work'n for ya?? :wink: :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Way to go Kerry!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh you dog you. How could you not call me up when you were in my back yard fishing? Glad you caught some fish, but I at least could have put you where the smallest ones were 16" that we caught. Everything on the screen was big and nice. And the ticket seemed to be an ice cutter bug, with a meal worm with the head ripped off. Thanks to Orvis showing me that set up. I couldn't keep em off my line. You had better call me the next time you are "passing through."


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work .45!! Big fat pretty bows! Let us know how they taste!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> WTG on the Slimers .45 see get'n out onto the hard deck is fun now isn't it. :mrgreen:
> 
> Them fishes have great color and are plumb fin critters. Nice...glad you got out and enjoyed and livin the good/great life of the Utah outdoors hard deck. Can't get any better than that. *OBTW how is the new electric Strikemaster Auger work'n for ya??* :wink: :wink:


The Strikemaster gets the job done, but lacks speed, torque and horsepower. I've been drilling ice from 12" to 20" with it without any bogging or slowing down. And just when you think it's not too bad of a product, the brother has to start up his gas powered auger....no comparison at all !! One thing for sure, the electric can't / doesn't spew water all over the place. 
I've got a 90 day return policy on it, I may just go ahead and trade it for a gas auger... :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you got out on "your" water might be out that way myself this weekend but depends on if I am feeling better or not.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

nice fish :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish. that just make me want to get out now.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow! Look who's ice fishing! Nice pile of fish. Glad you found a way to enjoy that hard stuff that's blocking the good stuff.


----------



## baconeater (Apr 5, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> So how is it since they repaired the dam? Are those cool beaches by the inlet covered up with water now a days?
> 
> Great fish by the way.


 those beaches are long gone you cant even fish there anymore blocked by a chain link fence my favorite spot was just north of the inlet now thats coverd with boulders you can get there with a boat but its shallow watch out for uprooted trees and rocks


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

baconeater said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > So how is it since they repaired the dam? Are those cool beaches by the inlet covered up with water now a days?
> ...


Man that sucks. One of my favorite memories was camped on that beach with my family in April, right after Ice off... We had the entire lake to ourselves, the fishing was amazing. I can't even imagine going to that lake without those camp spots.


----------

